# How to get rid of crayfish/crawfish in yard



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I know they are there because of the water level in our backyard. If I dig up one of the holes - I get a lot of water 6" or more down. I've tried putting mothballs in their holes - but they just move to another hole. My back yard is not that big - maybe ~100' x 40' give or take and there are probably 2-3 dozen mounds. It's definitely crawfish, as my son and I have dug some of them up. The odd thing is that there isn't a creek or anything near by - a ditch that only has water after a heave rain is maybe 200-300' away. I was think about buying some 12" plastic or metal edging and installing it 8" in the ground around the yard. But, how do I kill the ones there now? I've mixed up seven and poured down the holes but that didnt seem to help. I don't really want to dig them up - as I usually don't find them - even after digging 2' deep and don't want to tear the yard up any more.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bacon.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Uhhhh, I think Zatarain's has a good remedy for this problem...

http://www.zatarain.com/recipes/recipe.php/248/Easy_Boiled_Crawfish


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

give the kid a piece of bacon and a bucket. when he gets a bucket full take him fishing.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

will they come out of the holes pretty quickly with the bacon?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

put a piece of bacon on a string. drop it down the hole and give him a minute to grab it. slowly pull up on the string. just like crabbing.

if your son is young enough it will keep him occupied for hours and teach patience. i put in several hours messing with them when i was a kid.

if you want a quick fix just pour an ounce of bleach down the hole.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You can't get rid of them til you fix the drainage problem. they will just come back.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> You can't get rid of them til you fix the drainage problem. they will just come back.


you have 2 choices the bacon trick after every rain or fix the drainage issues.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

I think it's bacon first... then Zatarains...


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

get a cajun to move in next door


----------



## DonRenee (Jul 11, 2005)

we had the same problem with the crawfish. my kids got tired of tring to fish them out. what we did was had 6 loads of sand put in the front yard and seven loads in the back. we don't have the problem near as bad as we did before.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Free food? Free delivery? I don't see the problem. 
Darn hamubrger patties and steaks keep appearing in my backyard! 
Hmmmm.... I wonder what it would take to attract cows to my backyard.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

> *How to get rid of crayfish/crawfish in yard*


I just noticed your thread title...LOL! Just go outside and yell "CRAYFISH" at the top of your lungs a few times. They will think they've gone to far north, and they'll leave your yard. Just warn your neighbor to the south that they are on the way.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...funny Shadman....

I think this same thread happened about 6 mos ago. I think the first answer back then, was invite your local ******* over!

I like the bacon trick too. I spent a lot of time mining crawdads with bacon when I was younger. What fun!


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Definitely going to give the bacon a try - or at least, let my 5yr old try it. Maybe he'll catch a few and i can run him over the lake before it gets dark....hopefully he won't tell the wife how he caught them.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like you need to have a Mud bug fishing/Cooking/eating party.


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

I think there's a ******* or coonarse joke in there somewhere


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

SpeckReds said:


> Sounds like you need to have a Mud bug fishing/Cooking/eating party.


just what i was thinking,supply the beer we'll bring zataran's,corn,potatoes, just start boiling the water and we are on our way! and if they come back? well, we will too!,with more ingredients!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Everybody gets 2 mudbugs, eat 'em slow! hahah


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhhhh how is this a """problem"""" again?


----------

